# Gingerbread Keyboard Tweaked for qHD



## thoughtlesskyle (Aug 25, 2011)

this is my post from xda figured i would share this here as well

First off this project would not be possible without the following users work 
NotVeryCreatives keyboard with no smilely key
and ReProd for some of the PNG images

this is the tweaked 3vo keyboard I made for my evo 3d since we share a resolution I figured I would share this here as well

















what it is

gingerbread keyboard
-no smiley key
-popups turned off by default (they can be turned on in settings)
-renamed so it can be installed along side and keyboard 
-sense green prediction text 
-adjusted Dimens files so it scales to the qHD screen better 
-named 3vo keyboard

Download here

Classic 








Download classic

Bluesy 








Download BluesyKeys


----------

